# Let's talk about winter



## sweetheartsrodeo (Sep 19, 2012)

I am sure it gets much colder there than it does here... The first year I had Remington within a week of getting him it snowed... I felt awful, as I had shaved him down naked to treat the sores on his skin... 
Since he is with me all the time, I have thought about getting little boots, not only for the winter, but for the summer when the asphalt is burning hot. IF you find some great ones will you share? I am wondering what keeps the boots on...


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

This is an interesting thread especially since I see changes. When I got Sunny last September (2011) I made sure I ordered the best (Hurtta, of course) cold weather duds for him. When chatting with his breeder before the coat came (I told her how I searched hi and low for the perfect coat) I thought she would be delighted that I was so concerned about keeping him warm with the nasty Chicago winters.......but, since she is in Canada (Saskatchewan) her comment was more along the lines, "good luck with that.....I never put clothes on my dogs". Well, she said it very offhandedly.......and I figured well, it's mighty cold up there, so she must know her dogs. However, I am a block off Lake Michigan and with the wind, humidity, and lots of sidewalks which get real cold (he was on acreage before) ........ he was not cold at all last year and I tried to put his coat on once and well, he woudl not move!!! So I took it off and he was happy again. He was fine all last winter. It's not even that cold yet and I notice if we are on a walk and I stop to chat with another neighbor, he starts shivering a bit -- I do think it's the cold cement though. As long as we move he is fine. I do think he has "softened up" a bit....could it be the goose down duvet, and warm fleece blankets, carpeting, etc.? I think it's funny. He has definitely "softened up" and I do believe that Hurtta coat which still has the tags on it, will be used this winter!


----------



## frankgrimes (Nov 28, 2011)

I've heard good things about the Muttluk brand of boots. I guess they have several adjustable straps to hold them on the legs. I think this would be the best way to go since Ralph has such long slender super model legs:aetsch:

Awww, Sunny is used to the "good life" now, hee hee. Ralph enjoys his coat. He has a soft feathery poodle suit that I Think the cold air blows right through his fur/hair. I've seen many other Poodles at the dog park that have a wiry, tighter poodle suit and it must be better at blocking the wind. Perhaps Ralph's coat will change, he's still pretty young (not quite 17 months).


----------



## poo lover (Nov 7, 2012)

sweetheartsrodeo said:


> I am sure it gets much colder there than it does here... The first year I had Remington within a week of getting him it snowed... I felt awful, as I had shaved him down naked to treat the sores on his skin...
> Since he is with me all the time, I have thought about getting little boots, not only for the winter, but for the summer when the asphalt is burning hot. IF you find some great ones will you share? I am wondering what keeps the boots on...


We have had good luck with neopaws and ruff wear Kruz has dew claws so for him can only use neopaws but they do not come off if put on right even swimming/biking/hiking great boots and they have summer boots as well as winter.muttlucks twist and dont stay on in deep snow and are to hot for summer


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

Yeah last year our dogs had very long coats (ahhh, the life before coat change!) but this year it's about 3/4" (Maddy) and 1" (Indy) long. Last year they didn't mind the cold at all! But I got jackets for them this year, unused as yet. I didn't worry about their feet because they're so fast and I figure their feet will stay warm as long as we move. My old pittie used to HATE the cold, but the poodles seem tougher


----------



## frankgrimes (Nov 28, 2011)

poo lover said:


> We have had good luck with neopaws and ruff wear Kruz has dew claws so for him can only use neopaws but they do not come off if put on right even swimming/biking/hiking great boots and they have summer boots as well as winter.muttlucks twist and dont stay on in deep snow and are to hot for summer


hmmm good to know, thank you!


----------



## frankgrimes (Nov 28, 2011)

Indiana said:


> Yeah last year our dogs had very long coats (ahhh, the life before coat change!) but this year it's about 3/4" (Maddy) and 1" (Indy) long. Last year they didn't mind the cold at all! But I got jackets for them this year, unused as yet. I didn't worry about their feet because they're so fast and I figure their feet will stay warm as long as we move. My old pittie used to HATE the cold, but the poodles seem tougher


Tough? Ha ha, not my Ralphie. I swear if he could talk he'd ask to be carried when his feet get too cold!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I do have muttluks for Lily and a muttluks snow suit for her too. I always felt really bad for her the first year when she would come in from playing in the snow (which she loves) all full of little ice balls. As for the boots, they tell you put them on and put a leash on the dog and make them walk. You do have to do that or they just stand there horrified. It took her a bit of doing to decide she didn't mind the snow suit either, but now I think she really is better off, despite how silly some people may think it to be.


----------



## PoodlePowerBC (Feb 25, 2011)

lily cd re said:


> I do have muttluks for Lily and a muttluks snow suit for her too. I always felt really bad for her the first year when she would come in from playing in the snow (which she loves) all full of little ice balls. As for the boots, they tell you put them on and put a leash on the dog and make them walk. You do have to do that or they just stand there horrified. It took her a bit of doing to decide she didn't mind the snow suit either, but now I think she really is better off, despite how silly some people may think it to be.


Wow! This would definitely make it easier to keep the snow-balls away! Pretty sure DH would veto it though!


----------



## 2719 (Feb 8, 2011)

Well, frankgrimes when I saw you thread title "Lets talk about winter" my first response...no no thank you. But you are right...it's on its way...yuck.

I have found that my dark- furred poodles can tolerate the cold on their feet, even with a close shave. But when I had Apricots, in the past, their paws would bleed...yet they still wanted to run in the snow. 

Lily CD RE...that snowsuit is great. No wet dog smell...just take the coat off and she is all nice and dry.


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Biggest issue I have is salt and ice on sidewalks so boots for sure. I found a company that makes them out of a canvas treated fabric and they use for mushing, etc. They are practical and I think a few bucks each so I order more in case they are lost. They have Velcro closure too. No nonsense ones, used for Jake and they were the only ones he would wear.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Ice and salt is probably going to be your biggest issue. Whenever people worry about their dogs getting cold I remind them that boxers, beagles, and other short haired breeds survive the winter just fine.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Chagall is a committed Popsicle; he LOVES the cold and snow. But he hates the ice crystals that pack in-between the webbing of his toes. And I hate for that drying salt that's spread on every walkway to penetrate his paw pads. I put Musher's Secret wax on his paws, which works as a nice barrier to the ice and salt. And at times I keep the Extreme All Weather Boots on him, though the velcro closures give way sometimes and he looks like Cinderella after the ball missing a boot. I have jerry-rigged ways to keep them on, ways that make him look like he's in restraints, but I'll spare you all that. I do have a wardrobe of outerwear for him. I seem to need it to satisfy my "mothering" nature as he doesn't seem to feel he needs a coat. I very much like a two part outwear system for snowy days. There's a company in Canada (TECKELKLUB.com) that makes a slicker and a separate fleece coat/liner which fit Chagall as though they were made for him. On days when it's dry and bitter cold, I use use the fleece jacket. And when it snows, I put TheSlicker on top of it. We had a nice early wet snow the other day and he just needed--uh, make that I FELT he needed--the slicker. I keep a force air dryer on our enclosed back porch and blow the ice and snow off his legs before he comes indoors. It seems to amuse and bemuse him. But it keeps the puddles off the floors since he's not defrosting while walking around the house. I am interested in trying other brands of boots that stay on and provide traction so I'll keep a lookout here and elsewhere. The vet thinks I'm nuts for putting outwear and boots on a poodle. Guess he missed the course on "winter wear" in veterinary school.


----------



## judyf (Aug 20, 2011)

My poodles love cold weather. I keep them cut short, but the cold never seems to bother them. I'm north of Chicago, so we do get cold weather and lots of snow. Even so, they'll sit on the steps til I make them come in. 

It's the hot weather that bothers them...


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

Up here in Canada I asked my breeders abt boots a couple of years ago. They had a good laugh! ETA - We live in the country. No salt or slush at all. Boots would be good under those conditions. 

I've run Spud and Tonka in weather down to -25C. And they had a ball. Both love the snow! Abt half an hour max, tho . . . and I watch them like a hawk. As soon as either shows any hint of favouring a paw I gather them up and get them inside. 

I've never put a coat on a dog. And I can't see any reason to.


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

I found the link to the only dog booties that ever worked for me.....in case anyone is interested. Again, living in the city with sidewalks and way too much salt, it's important for the feet. Dog Booties made by Mountain Ridge built to last for sled dogs, hunting dogs or pets!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

My girl stays in a Miami. I put a pad in her crate at night in the winter and sometimes she won't push it aside. No snow except in the mountains above my house and about 10 inches of rain per year. It's 8:30 at night right now, dry and 64 degrees, it was in the high 70s today. Now, if you were talking how to keep them cool in the summer, I might have something to contribute! We had a very hot summer. I plan to take them up to play in the snow in Feb when it snows in the mountains. Bonnie's never seen snow- I wonder what she'll do!


----------



## ChantersMom (Aug 20, 2012)

I put the mukluks on my standard the other night (it was really cold out). Well, we 'lost' one 2 minutes into our walk! Fortunately, it was found and I won't use them in deep snow. I think one has to play around with them and test-drive them during the day, so if one is lost you can go look for it. I too, worry about my dog's paws. He seems to only last about 20 minutes. I will miss running with him if I can't get the mukkluks to stay on. I should add the other than the paws, my dog loves the cold and winter!


----------



## poo lover (Nov 7, 2012)

the best boots I have found are the neopaws or if you only want to protect from the salt the rubber Pawz work and stay on even in deep snow but the neopaws are the best kruz runs on the bike paths and dog parks and has not ever lost one good luck


----------



## Lily's-Mom (May 31, 2012)

Wow, glad to know that many of you put boots on your dogs. I am very concerned about the salt used in my neighborhood and had been thinking about boots for Lily. Thanks for some great suggestions on brands that you have had success with. 
liljaker, those booties look like they'd be an easy transition for first boots for a dog since they seem to be soft pliable. But since they don't have a sole like some of the other boots I have seen, do work well for walking on sidewalks? 
I have a jacket for Lily and have been using it intermittently. Honestly, I'm not sure if it makes a big impact on keeping her warm. It does keep her drier though since it's waterproof. And I like that it has reflective banding around the entire jacket so it increases visibility.


----------



## Searcher (Aug 7, 2009)

The best booties we have found are from dogbooties.com -- 1000 dernier ones. They seem to be similar to the ones from Mountain Ridge. They cost $10 plus shipping for a set of 4. They don't last forever as they are canvas with no pad. However, they fit & don't slide around on the foot. We also got a set special ordered that go up above the elbow to keep the ice balls from caking around her foot. They work very well to protect from the salt, ice & snow.


----------



## ChantersMom (Aug 20, 2012)

I tried the Mukluks on my dog again and tighten them up really well. They stayed on just fine but we only took a walk around the neighbourhood. I also bought Pawz and they look like rubber balloons! And the opening is very small so I will need assistance getting these one. BTW, the Pawz ones cost $20/doz and the mukkluks were 30% off original price of $50. I might add that I felt so much better knowing my dog wasn't tromping on all the salt. There is so much already and the walks!


----------



## flyingpoodle (Feb 5, 2012)

Countryboy said:


> I've never put a coat on a dog. And I can't see any reason to.


Oregon rain. (Actually, properly called "Oregon Sunshine"). Month after month. Cheaper than another set of towels. And it is darn near impossible to get a poodle to stay under an umbrella for the whole walk


----------



## ChantersMom (Aug 20, 2012)

A coat is very handy for wet weather and sleet and snow-rain types of conditions. I bought a coat for my dog and we use it on occasion. It's good. Really a matter of preference. He looks cool in it!


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

flyingpoodle said:


> Oregon rain. (Actually, properly called "Oregon Sunshine"). Month after month. Cheaper than another set of towels. And it is darn near impossible to get a poodle to stay under an umbrella for the whole walk





RunChanter said:


> A coat is very handy for wet weather and sleet and snow-rain types of conditions. I bought a coat for my dog and we use it on occasion. It's good. Really a matter of preference. He looks cool in it!


OK, OK... y'all are right... and I'm wrong.  lol 

Rain is a good reason to put a coat on a dog. Wet Poodle is no fun to deal with . . . I suppose. *Never having done it actually. :embarrassed: lol*

Here in beautiful, sunny Ontario we were out at the dog park in a blizzard yesterday :snowman: . . . but we tend not to go for walks in the rain.


----------



## lrkellly (Jan 6, 2012)

Just seconding Chagall's Mom's experience with Musher's Secret. It works really well against the salt and also against the formation of uncomfortable snow balls. I tried muttluks and sprout wouldn't keep them on.

My task this year is to find a good fetch toy that I can throw far and that won't get lost in the snow.... Yes I bought a frisbee but I can't throw it far or straight enough to be effective . Sprout's nose doesnt seem to work too well in the winter and we constantly lose fetch balls (using chuckit) in the snow. Any suggestions ?? 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## PoodlePowerBC (Feb 25, 2011)

Countryboy said:


> ETA - We live in the country. No salt or slush at all. Boots would be good under those conditions.[/COLOR]


Well I am in the country in Canada as well most of the winter, just at the other end of the country :act-up:. They salt the main roads here, but the biggest pain here is the snow balls! Love the Musher's secret idea ... does it work on snow balls? And how easy is it to wash out when you have to shave their feet? No answers on their website.
And great idea to have a blower set up in the mud room! I am definitely going to do that!!!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

lrkellly said:


> ...My task this year is to find a good fetch toy that I can throw far and that won't get lost in the snow.... Yes I bought a frisbee but I can't throw it far or straight enough to be effective . Sprout's nose doesnt seem to work too well in the winter and we constantly lose fetch balls (using chuckit) in the snow. Any suggestions ??


Chagall has a collection of West Paw rubber toys that he fetches in the snow. His favs are "The Hurley," "Bumi," Jive dog ball" and "Tizzi dog toy." Check them out! Dog Toys | West Paw Design The bright colors make them easy to spot in "the white stuff." He also has some brightly colored Katie's Bumpers toys, they get saturated but he loves "gumming" them as well as fetching. He's partial to their "XYZ Fire Hose" dog toys. www.katies*bumpers*.com :smow:


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

*Booties*



Searcher said:


> The best booties we have found are from dogbooties.com -- 1000 dernier ones. They seem to be similar to the ones from Mountain Ridge. They cost $10 plus shipping for a set of 4. They don't last forever as they are canvas with no pad. However, they fit & don't slide around on the foot. We also got a set special ordered that go up above the elbow to keep the ice balls from caking around her foot. They work very well to protect from the salt, ice & snow.


You know, I think they are the same product really. I used to order them from dogbooties.com and the ones I have (canvas treated) are from them. I had the site saved in my favorites, but for some reason I no longer had the site bookmarked. So I did a search and the Mountain Ridge one came up; I think it's the same product....they are great though for the salt. They also have a musher balm, too.


----------



## ChantersMom (Aug 20, 2012)

Countryboy said:


> Here in beautiful, sunny Ontario we were out at the dog park in a blizzard yesterday :snowman:



Awww, please send some blizzard to Ottawa! We have nothing anymore!


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

RunChanter said:


> Awww, please send some blizzard to Ottawa! We have nothing anymore!


Awwwwww.... sending u nothing but rain today.  It took away all our snow overnite and is on it's way to turn yr streets into skating rinks. Stay safe up there, eh? 

I think Tonka will be on his tip toes at the dog park this afternoon. Frozen ground, with ice and water patches. Dog boots with metal studs would be in order today.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

PoodlePowerBC said:


> Well I am in the country in Canada as well most of the winter, just at the other end of the country :act-up:. They salt the main roads here, but the biggest pain here is the snow balls! Love the Musher's secret idea ... does it work on snow balls? And how easy is it to wash out when you have to shave their feet? No answers on their website.



Yes, in my experience Musher's Secret does prevent snow balling, and it "walks" off in several days. I use it in the summertime too, when the asphalt is smoking hot, and in the fall to prevent friction "burns" when I *sneak* Chagall onto the tennis courts to play fetch. Check out the reviews on Amazon.com. One other thing to share, a tip I got from this forum is to apply _ChapStick_® to your poodle's paw pads when they get chafed or irritated. It's soothing and not harmful when licked. 

This info maybe useful to you.

All Natural Pet Products | Homeopathic Remedies for Dogs & Cats | Only Natural Pet Store
Musher's Secret is an invisible boot for dogs, made of dense, barrier wax that forms a breathable bond with your dog's paws. Developed in Canada for use with sledding dogs; it provides tenacious protection even in the most extreme conditions. 

* Safe and Natural. 
* Made from a blend of several food-grade waxes. 
* Non-toxic and non-allergenic. 
. 
The semi-permeable shield is absorbed into the paws, allowing perspiration to escape through the toes. Aids in protecting your dogs paws from salt and chemicals, ice build-up, snowballing, sand, sand-burn, hot pavement, and rough terrain.

Don’t forget the human factor
Use Musher's Secret on your cheeks and hands to prevent windburn.

How often should I use Musher's Secret?
It depends on the activity level of your dog. Mushers will "walk off" in about a week. In snowy weather, be sure to spread Mushers up in between the pads to prevent snowballing


----------



## ChantersMom (Aug 20, 2012)

Last winter I went into a store that advertised Musher's secret on their website. They no longer carried it and they told me that it stains carpets. I ended up buying something else that apparently 'lasts' 1/2 hour. Is that true about Musher's secret?


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Here's the comparable balm from Mountain Ridge site. Mountain Ridge's Paw-Tect is an excellent foot protector for the sled dog


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

RunChanter said:


> Last winter I went into a store that advertised Musher's secret on their website. They no longer carried it and they told me that it stains carpets. I ended up buying something else that apparently 'lasts' 1/2 hour. Is that true about Musher's secret?


I've used it for three years and never had a problem with it staining our carpets. I find it remains effective for days, depending on the terrain Chagall covers and how much outdoor time he has.


----------

